# Scheuch-Schlepper FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This thing is now 100% finished, its the transport vehicle for the Me 163 rocket fighter known as the Scheuch-Schlepper.
The kit of the Scheuch-Schlepper came with the Academy 1/72 scale kit of the Me 163.










































The Me 163 seen with the Scheuch-Schlepper in the above pics was built from the HobbyBoss easy assembly kit, much more will be seen of this model in a few days.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Let me be the first to say that this is yet another very nice and very believable diorama - but where are the German crew for the Schlepper? Have they run away at the approach of those American troops who normally find your German planes? Thanks for showing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man!

These pics were not really intended to be a diorama and thats why there were no figures at all in any of the pics. 
There will be more pictures of the Me 163s I recently finished and some of those pics will have figures in them.
Getting any pictures outdoors has been a big challange lately, unlike most parts of the U.S.A. which are starting to get warm temps and nice weather the weather here has been mostly rain and very cool. The pics I posted of the Scheuch-Schlepper were taken in a bit of a hurry in between rain showers and I did not have time to set up my full photobase, I felt lucky to have the chance to even get these pics.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

agentsmith said:


> Thank you Cro-Magnon Man!
> 
> 
> There will be more pictures of the Me 163s I recently finished and some of those pics will have figures in them.
> ...


I'm looking forward to the photos with crew or figures. 
The weather, changing, sometimes cold and wet? Tell me about it: my cat almost died of flu last week due to the bizarre weather changes from too hot one day to cold and wet the next.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a nifty looking little utility vehicle. Nicely presented too!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Xenodyssey!


Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work so far - different way to display the Komet too!
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve!

If you like Komets you will like the next set of pics I will be posting.


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very cool


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks JaFo!

The weather looks like it has cleared so I should be able to get the pics of the two Komets today.

Agentsmith


----------

